# 2010 California Fire Code - Dumpsters?



## beach (May 9, 2013)

2010 California Fire Code states:

*304.3.3 Capacity exceeding 1.5 cubic yards.* Dumpsters and containers with an individual capacity of 1.5 cubic yards [40.5 cubic feet (1.15 m3)] or more shall not be stored in buildings or placed within 5 feet (1524 mm) of combustible walls, openings or combustible roof eave lines.

*Exceptions:*

1.      Dumpsters or containers in areas protected by an _approved automatic sprinkler system _installed throughout in accordance with Section 903.3.1.1, 903.3.1.2 or 903.3.1.3.

2.      Storage in a structure shall not be prohibited where the structure is of Type I or IIA construction, located not less than 10 feet (3048 mm) from other buildings and used exclusively for dumpster or container storage.



*304.3.4 Capacity of 1 cubic yard or more.* Dumpsters with an individual capacity of 1.0 cubic yard [200 gallons (0.76 m3)] or more shall not be stored in buildings or placed within 5 feet (1524 mm) of combustible walls, openings or combustible roof eave lines unless the dumpsters are constructed of noncombustible materials or of combustible materials with a peak rate of heat release not exceeding 300 kW/m2 when tested in accordance with ASTM E 1354 at an incident heat flux of 50 kW/m2 in the horizontal orientation.

Exceptions:

1.      Dumpsters in areas protected by an _approved automatic sprinkler system _installed throughout in accordance with Section 903.3.1.1, 903.3.1.2 or 903.3.1.3.

2.      Storage in a structure shall not be prohibited where the structure is of Type I or IIA construction, located not less than 10 feet (3048 mm) from other buildings and used exclusively for dumpster or container storage.



 From the above code sections, it appears to me, for example, that if I had a completely non-combustible, 2 cubic yard dumpster, I could not place said dumpster closer than five feet to the exterior of the building per Section 304.3.3, 

 However, according to Section 304.3.4, if the same 2 cubic yard dumpster (again, completely non-combustible), I CAN place it closer than five feet to the building....

Does anyone else think this is contradictory, or am I missing something? It seems to me that the 1.5 and 1 cubic yard individual capacity really doesn't make a difference.

(To simplify, I'm excluding all of the exceptions, the the building is of non-combustible construction, non-sprinklered, etc.)


----------



## mjesse (May 9, 2013)

Couple scenarios;

A) 304.3.4 should have replaced 304.3.3, it's the same barring the non-combustible container statement.

B) Containers from 1 cy to less than 1.5 cy may be placed withing 5' of building if non-combustible


----------

